# Where should I look



## DirectfromOZ (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking to relocate to Mexico for maybe a period of 12 months. I invite comments on where I might look to settle for the period. I like a dry climate. I hate mosquitoes... I would prefer to go to a city which has a decent range of accommodation. Not too hot so maybe the mountains or the coast. Maybe temerature maximums of 30Celcius. 
I know this is an odd request but I am relying on the local expertise to give me a starting place. I do not know Mexico very well. I have only visited Mexico City in the past. I hope some of the established members take this in good spirit and can help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome and may your visit bear fruit. I suspect that we'll all vote for the places we have chosen; in my case, Jalisco. Guadalajara would satisfy your 'big city' needs as well as the climate requirement. The coasts, in summer, would not meet your desire for 'dry' and 'not too hot' since they get unbearably hot and humid. Yet, from the Guadalajara area, or here in Chapala, you can visit the Pacific beaches in the winter with half a day driving.
I'm sure others will reply with their own recommendations.


----------



## DirectfromOZ (Feb 12, 2009)

RVGRINGO, thanks for your speedy reply. I was looking at Chapala after having read another thread in regards to Guadalajara. It looks great and seems to have an expat community which is a help. I look forward to hearing about other destinations from other members. I dont mind if they want to brag about their chosen destinations. Thats fine




RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome and may your visit bear fruit. I suspect that we'll all vote for the places we have chosen; in my case, Jalisco. Guadalajara would satisfy your 'big city' needs as well as the climate requirement. The coasts, in summer, would not meet your desire for 'dry' and 'not too hot' since they get unbearably hot and humid. Yet, from the Guadalajara area, or here in Chapala, you can visit the Pacific beaches in the winter with half a day driving.
> I'm sure others will reply with their own recommendations.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, Chapala, Ajijic and other towns along the north shore of Lake Chapala do have an expat community of thousands; enough to have perhaps the best choices of 'the best of both worlds' in products, services and entertainment. Of course, we also have the world's best climate next to Nairobi, and that point is often argued. Guadalajara is close by and provides world class medical care, restaurants and shopping, while its airport connects us to anywhere else in the world.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Up to 12 months?*

DirectfromOZ wants to stay for up to 12 months. How does he/she get around the max. 180 days/calendar year on a tourist visa?
Any idea what the fine is to overstay those 180 days? I've heard of folks being asked to pay $5US/day for every day over.
I guess he/she could try leaving the country for a day or so, then coming back for another 180 days.....but that runs the risk of refusal at Immigration.

As a suggestion for location, how about Oaxaca city? Very reasonable prices, fabulous climate all year round and lots to see and do in the city and surrounding area. Only drawback is the difficulty getting to the coast for a beach break, but flights (an hour or so?) are only $100 each way.


----------



## DirectfromOZ (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks folks, I should point out that I dont particularly care about the beach. The only reason I mentioned it was because I thought it might be cooler either at the beach or in the mountains. Holy Mole I am a 59 year old male. I live in Vina del Mar in Chile where the weather is dry and very little humidity. The temperature seldom gets over 30 C. but in the winter it gets a little chilly. Just a question for ****** .... Is the expat community largely elderly couples as has been suggested or is there female company to enjoy. Not being rude, but I still enjoy female company. Will check out Oaxaca City and of course will need to find out about the 180 day thingie.



HolyMole said:


> DirectfromOZ wants to stay for up to 12 months. How does he/she get around the max. 180 days/calendar year on a tourist visa?
> Any idea what the fine is to overstay those 180 days? I've heard of folks being asked to pay $5US/day for every day over.
> I guess he/she could try leaving the country for a day or so, then coming back for another 180 days.....but that runs the risk of refusal at Immigration.
> 
> As a suggestion for location, how about Oaxaca city? Very reasonable prices, fabulous climate all year round and lots to see and do in the city and surrounding area. Only drawback is the difficulty getting to the coast for a beach break, but flights (an hour or so?) are only $100 each way.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

DirectfromOZ said:


> Thanks folks, I should point out that I dont particularly care about the beach. The only reason I mentioned it was because I thought it might be cooler either at the beach or in the mountains. Holy Mole I am a 59 year old male. I live in Vina del Mar in Chile where the weather is dry and very little humidity. The temperature seldom gets over 30 C. but in the winter it gets a little chilly. Just a question for ****** .... Is the expat community largely elderly couples as has been suggested or is there female company to enjoy. Not being rude, but I still enjoy female company. Will check out Oaxaca City and of course will need to find out about the 180 day thingie.



Oaxaca may be your place has it is dryer than the Lake Chapala area. There is an expat comunity as well and beautiful country to explore.
The climate in Mexico changes more with the altitude more than the latitude. The perfect weather is around 5000 feet. 
Did you think of the Cuernavaca area? In that area you can choose you climate as different part of the city have a slightly hotter or cooler zones depending on the altitude.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Apply for an FM3 visa at the nearest Mexican consulate or after you arrive in Mexico. Here in Chapala there are people who do the paper work for a price. An FM3 visa is good for a year and is renewable without leaving Mexico, actualy right here. Bring a certified copy of your birth certificate along with your passport. You will needs three month worth of bank statements or other proof of income.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Only apply for an FM3 up north if you know where you are going to live

The beaches in Mexico are the warmest parts of Mexico in the summer ... I live on one


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Can you or anyone else cite the law that actually states that only one FMT can be obtained in a year or even in any twelve month period? I've come to believe that it is a widely accepted myth, but not law.

To the original poster, you can come in on an FMT but would have to return to the border to get a second one, in order to spend 12 months here. But you can come in on an FMT and change to an FM3 once in the location of your choice.

We lived in Santiago, Chile for a couple of years and are now in the Lake Chapala region. You will find it warmer here in the winters than Viña del Mar and a little warmer than summer there in the period leading up to the rainy season - part of April and most of May.














HolyMole said:


> DirectfromOZ wants to stay for up to 12 months. How does he/she get around the max. 180 days/calendar year on a tourist visa?
> Any idea what the fine is to overstay those 180 days? I've heard of folks being asked to pay $5US/day for every day over.
> I guess he/she could try leaving the country for a day or so, then coming back for another 180 days.....but that runs the risk of refusal at Immigration.
> 
> As a suggestion for location, how about Oaxaca city? Very reasonable prices, fabulous climate all year round and lots to see and do in the city and surrounding area. Only drawback is the difficulty getting to the coast for a beach break, but flights (an hour or so?) are only $100 each way.


----------

